# New Pocketwatch. Any Info?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hello this is my new bargain Watch From the eBay. It has an inscription on the back as though it was a gift to F. Stutes. Has anyone heard of the R.I.F and what sort of age do you tink the watch is. I think probably around 1920 but i cannot really tell as it is only 800 silver


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Royal Irish Fusiliers perhaps?

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the inside cover and movement.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

There a only a few watch companies who could have made this watch:

- K. Simonian from Beyrouth (alas without any further information)

- Cortebert Watch Co. (from Courtebert), although they registered this trade mark in 1933 - but could have used that years before

- Leon Breitling (yes, that Breitling company from La Chaux-de-Fonds, St.-Imier, Granges and Geneve)

- Arnold Weber from La Chaux-de-Fonds (I have this trade mark with an image mark, inside a circle with stars and other stuff), maybe he also used this trade mark as word mark only

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Googled on Tixntoks suggestion (Royal Irish Fusiliers) - numerous hits and some very interesting history.


----------

